# wanted: lead shot



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

looking for full or partial bags of lead shot need some 7 1//2 or 8 badly just shoot me a price.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would say just go to the closest reloading good supplier, as lead prices are high, although they are starting to come down. Lead is running from $38 to $45 here.


----------



## Bwana Holum (Aug 26, 2008)

All the trap and skeet clubs are trying to reclaim the lead shot on the grounds these days and doing a good job at it too. Lead was priced so high there for awhile that these smaller clubs were actually making some money. So maybe try to go to your local gun club and see if they are selling any lead. Probably get it for a lot cheaper than at a store, but you may have to wash it yourself.


----------

